# Hoyt Vantage Pro centershot setting



## BigBore56 (Mar 30, 2009)

Have been trying to tune my new Vantage Pro for a couple of weeks. I set timing so both cams are as perfect as I can get them, all specs agree to Hoyt's chart. Bow is a 50-60# model, 30" w/Spiral X cams. Set at 58#, it will not shoot bullet holes unless I take the Hoyt drop down rest to the right, which puts centershot at 5/8". Nock height is at 90 degrees.

Most say centershot should be 3/4" on these Hoyts, which pretty much lines up with cams and puts you down the center of the riser. 

Have been shooting FatBoy 400''s and GT400 Ultralights at 28", so I know the spine is correct. Even with the rest at 5/8" (bullet holes), i get some arrow kick at 15 yards. 

Anyone else shooting the VP have any ideas and what centershot did yours tune at? Any secrets to get it shooting down the power path?

Bob


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Since going to glasses I use a EZ Eye laser to set center shot - All my Hoyts shoot dead on. So forget the measurement thing - Ain't no way the string should be center of the riser - least wise not any of my Hoyts, but then I've only owned 11 of them.
Arrow kick as sticking in the target? Target make up / angle of shot can effect arrow lean.


----------



## BigBore56 (Mar 30, 2009)

Sonny;
I just borrowed my Hoyt Dealers lazer and checked centershot at lunch. It is 7/8" exactly down the center of the arrow. I was way off!

Now everything looks straight in line...cams/string/arrow shaft/stabilizer.

Still getting a slight left tear, so I need to work on fletching interference with the rest. Using a Hoyt factory drop away, but might not be dropping fast enough?

Thanks for the idea.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Most drop rests are pretty the same. You want the rest all the way up approx 1" to 1 1/2" before reaching full draw. Sort of a trial and error thing, but usually this will get it. DO NOT place pull string low - just slightly low of rest. Another; Again, pull string somewhat lower than the rest and through buss cable. Draw bow fully and let down. Pull string through cable about 1/4" and knot string up against the cable. This has worked for just about all bows. Serve if you desire, but there is no need to as there isn't upward pressure like tying the pull string way low. Mine hasn't slipped, ever.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Nothing wrong with a left tear as long as it's not bad.....

I always tune to a slight nock high left tear and then group tune.....


----------



## BigBore56 (Mar 30, 2009)

Have centershot at 7/8". Shot paper from 6', and have nock left 1/2". Moved back to 15'. and still have nock left 1/2". Moving rest right or left does not change tear.

Put lipstick on vanes, but no marks what so ever.

Will shoot outside on Friday to see how it groups from 20-30-40 yards.


----------



## BigBore56 (Mar 30, 2009)

Changed the spring in the Hoyt/Fuse rest from drop down to regular stand up prong rest. Shoots bulletholes! I shot TM Hunters for many years with aluminum arrows, and don't see why carbons would be any different.

Much less to worry about without that darn string tied to my buss cable anyway! Sometimes simpler is better! Removing the string stopper also made bow shoot better. Not sure why Hoyt puts this thing on the Vantage Pro but not the Vantage Elite...it is definitely a pain to work with and not needed at all.


----------

